# Pilot



## NZHUMPHREY (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the quickest way for a FAA ATPL holder to get a NZ ATPL?
I have heard converting to the Australian ATPL first then NZ. I would welcome any info on where and how to do this, besides the Government web sites. i.e. schools or web based classes?

Thx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NZHUMPHREY said:


> Does anyone know the quickest way for a FAA ATPL holder to get a NZ ATPL?
> I have heard converting to the Australian ATPL first then NZ. I would welcome any info on where and how to do this, besides the Government web sites. i.e. schools or web based classes?
> 
> Thx


Try contacting Welcome to the International Aviation Academy of New Zealand Ltd - bet they'll know!


----------



## NZHUMPHREY (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for info I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

This is a bit of a reverse info request but I'd be keen to know what you discover as I haven't actually come across this before.


----------



## NZHUMPHREY (Sep 12, 2013)

NZHUMPHREY said:


> Thanks for info I will let you know how it goes.


I did call reference from the previous thread, And spoke with "JAY" . It seems there is not a particular place one can attend, or enroll , or buy a DVD etc ( Like in the USA) where you can get this done when you need to.
He said there are classes that certain flight schools may offer your its at their discretion.
He Also Suggested the CAANZ.


----------

